# how big is a XL sputnik house?



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

Big enough for a three year old's head!

Just for fun my son decided he had to try on the sputnik house as a hat. I thought it might help as a size comparison 























































He's a funny little thing.

Oh, he's nearly three years old. For the size comparison. 
You can fit a three year old head in the XL sputnik.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Darth Vader springs to mind! Lol

Is that for your Syrian? Mine only has the hamster Sputnik.
I used to have the XL Sputnik for my rats but they like to pee in it.


----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Darth Vader springs to mind! Lol
> 
> Is that for your Syrian? Mine only has the hamster Sputnik.
> I used to have the XL Sputnik for my rats but they like to pee in it.


My oldest suggested he looked like he belonged in Star wars clones...or whatever it's called.

I got an order of Silvers hamster food from Ratations and thought I'd add it to the order. It wasn't that expensive and my postage didn't change. It's far too big for the cage but she can have it to play in her play pen. It's not worth sending back from Germany.

I got her the 12" silent spinner too...now that thing is HUGE!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

she is one lucky hammy isnt she?! 

my kids have put them on heads sadly once it was a used one i was cabout to clean lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:

that's cool


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Thats good to see.........you havent the smaller one you can picture next to it have you? I have one hamster size one for Peaches as she is little, and want to get some more , both pearl and Beau are small like Peaches but Willow, Tilly, Lavender, Betty,Flower, are all bigger hammies!


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

sully said:


> Thats good to see.........you havent the smaller one you can picture next to it have you? I have one hamster size one for Peaches as she is little, and want to get some more , both pearl and Beau are small like Peaches but Willow, Tilly, Lavender, Betty,Flower, are all bigger hammies!




















The XL is around twice the size. As you can see, one fits snug inside the other.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

He looks like a cute Darth Vader


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Thankyou for size in pics, its huge isnt it! I dont know what to do now!


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like it takes a lot of room 
I wonder does it suits for dwarf hamsters too..? can they climb into that or need some ladder..


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd use the hamster size one for tiny hammies. The XL is a bit of a monster. I'd imagine they'd be able to get in a hamster sized one if it was sat on the ground, but you could always put it next to something they can climb on if you're worried about them getting in.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

3 of my rats can fit in the XL (just). I think the smaller one is better for dwarfs.


----------

